# MSN Messenger



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Just an idea, if your from northern ireland and have msn messenger list your address below.

Ill start

[email protected]


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Good idea...

[email protected]


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

[email protected]

feel free to add for a chat


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Great idea Jmax! Means I will have more than just you on my msn!

[email protected]


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

[email protected]

yay! more people to talk about without bein confused lol


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

anyone else??


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

ME!!! 

[email protected]


----------



## JJstiuk (Apr 20, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## scotty4130 (Mar 2, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## steveo21 (Jan 15, 2007)

[email protected] :wave:


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

just me :wave:

[email protected]


----------



## Tufty (Aug 7, 2006)

[email protected]

1st post in along time :O


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

[email protected] :wave:

feel free to add me anybody


----------

